# Sorry it's written in Japanese and held in Yokohama Jappan.



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

On moving from Old factory to new small office, we will be re checking all the spare parts now.
And we have found more than 10% of spare were stocked since 1975.
And many of them will be "discarded" but some of them will be a treasure for Scratch-builders.
Sorry! we can't accept any mail order from abroad. 
But if you will have friends who lives in Japan or live in the suburbs of Tokyo,you may have a ...

http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/pdf/32.pdf
"The first and the last Scratch builders paradise" will be closed on end of 1st week of October.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

What a wonderful collection of pieces.
Not sure that I could spend just one hour looking through it all.
Too bad that it is not being sold to the world.
The last bit is very sad, and perhaps the end of Aster as we have known it.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada

Using Google Translate, (hence strange wording) we get the following, from top to bottom:

1) We are in the scratch builder to want ze as a policy had been professed not to the supply of spare parts. But when transferred to the new plant and offices, as a result of the arrangement of repair parts! 20 years ago was or would shocked to abundance of inventory of repair parts of 30 years ago was once in a while! So, proper repair this is the number of parts, processing that holding to 10% of the total production volume, as shown in the photograph, parts that could not buy even want is more of a scratch builder I have come out a lot. Therefore, we will release them in one fell swoop the weekend of the last week of the old plant relocation to the prospect. Or say that 41 years of dirt, foreign, so we have significantly derail the plan initially overwhelmed by the number of huge person too, first as a first step, the former full Gurekkusu, gauge one American era (1970-90) the type of parts and large release. On the reservation, but is a plight, such as immediately after the bombing, in our old design room, it will be sold in limited hours. (Unlimited take the one hour limit 10,000 are allowed to stand at ¥ parts) of many, it has all the parts of the scratch builder coveted therefore please expected by all means. For Nao sales during this say whether? The parts, when the last of the materials and the like, is a relative of the negotiations. It might be the price that seems d!, Eee! Innovation might be growling price, but as soon as my negotiating it and everybody, look forward to by all means!

2) With respect to both sides of the bogie, the center of the various types of uniform small-diameter wheels. Of course axis with, Insulated by mono

3) Machined parts also Thank wealth is the control valve, Tsufuben-firebox of course raw copper pipe also a big release

4) There you have the front end Liang also special screws also there will stainless steel pipes

5) We will have the truck frame There is also a control valve such large machine

6) From the pot boilers, there boiler various up to a full-fledged Rocco boiler

7) The wheels for wheel also, there is also the axle box of a single center crank should also there if you look

8) Spring such OK chimney?

9) Lost of any kind there is also unpainted fuel tanks alcohol, located in the gas both

10) Water tank and a hand pump of various sizes also offer a wide range.

11) Owner of Paniatanku and GWR KingV offers a large selection of fine detail parts, by all means in your face-lift!

12) Everyone is proud of the Real Scratch builder! At last cylinder various large release !! of large release PB (made next to bronze)

13) C type Boiler is, we have aligned each size.

14) Visitors at the time, let's bring the calipers sure! (Lending does not do) in one thousand yen - from 10,000 yen in the size of bringing been bag pricing!

15) This time, the United Kingdom the United States but the French type is the center, will be held several times by changing the sequential content or later, please visit us on the reservation certainly not a dive. (I'm sorry to local and overseas customers <m (__) m>)
Since the Carp has won in 25 years (won anniversary sale!)
Thanks to you, Karp not help loving our has won finally, in to commemorate this everyone of Yamaguchi prefecture that Hiroshima and secondary military stadium, and the whole country for seven cars limited Chinami to V7 to Carp fan, named after the 25 anniversary in below cost
25% discount in! Offers. And your address, and your favorite team, hate team. Please apply to mention the reasons briefly. Deeper loving is an offer of in the order. It should be noted that of the original to become a 25% discount price Please check at the home page.
Since CARP has won in ￼￼￼￼￼￼25 years (won anniversary sale!)
￼￼￼ provide models 1D51 standard kit (one) 2EF58 Unpainted kit (one)
3P8 kit (one)
4EF58 tea kit (one) 7JNR McRae car kit 5EF58 green kit (one)
6EF58 blue kit (one)

Made in Japan This is the last model
Model to issue on or after are all Made in China. Just because it is of course made in China, the model that bears our brand, but is scheduled to perform a thorough quality control, I think that this is a kit model that for the time being called a "Made in Japan" is the last.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll have a large serve of number 12 please. 

Andrew


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Detail parts for the pannier tank and GWR King loco !. Wonder if there are any "modified" Pannier crank axles in there. Ive gone through two so far !!!.

Seems to be a bit of a bummer that those not present can not peruse a list and purchase. Looks a bit like a "fire sale" to dump the last of the holdings.

As David said, the end of an era. 

DougieL


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

tood bad you arent selling them. i could use a few boilers for "maybe i will do that some day if i feel like it" projects.

*PLEASE!! SOMEBODY TAKE ALL OF IT AND KEEP IT FROM BEING DISCARDED OF!! THIS IS TERRIBLE THAT YOU GUYS ARE READY AND WILLING TO JUST THROW THESE TREASURES AWAY! IF I HAD THE MONEY AND ..er COULD TRAVEL I WOULD GO OVER THERE RIGHT NOW AND BUY EVERYTHING IN YOUR FACTORY!! IF ANYBODY IN JAPAN IS READING THIS,I AM BEGGING YOU TO SAVE ALL OF THAT!!*


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh, i fogot to mention, ill take a hand pamp, water tank, alchohol tank, alchohol wick burner, cylinders,wheelsets, drivers, truck frames, detail parts if y'all dont mind. 


You shoul re-think not shipping to people in the USA


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with Nate.

How about this for a proposal? Anything you are going to discard, just give them to Zubi. I'm sure he will be a worthy curator of the parts.

As everyone who owns an Aster knows, it occasionally takes *parts* to keep these magnificent, expensive works of mobile art from becoming shelf queens. Don't let it happen!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it is a rather crude translation, but here is what google says, for what it is worth...

We are in the scratch builder to want ze as a policy had been professed not to the supply of spare parts. But in the new plant and office
During the transfer, as a result of the arrangement of repair parts! 20 years ago it would shocked to abundance of inventory of repair parts of 30 years ago was once in a while or
did! So, this is a proper repair the number of parts, processing that holding to 10% of the total production volume, as shown in the photograph, want is more of a scratch builder
And I could not buy even parts I have come out a lot. Therefore, we will release them in one fell swoop the weekend of the final week of the old plant relocation to the prospect.
Or say that 41 years of dirt, so we greatly hurts the initially overwhelmed by the number of too vast a person plan, first as a first step, the former full
Gurekkusu, and large release a foreign type of parts of the gauge one American era (1970-90). On the reservation, but is a plight, such as immediately after the bombing,
In our old design room, it will be sold in limited hours. (Unlimited take the parts you have to stand in one hour limit 10,000 yen) of many, scratch builder
Coveted parts of you are aligned therefore please expected by all means. Nao time of sale or How about this? For the parts that say, the same as for the previous article
Like, it is a relative of the negotiations. D! It might be the price that seems, Eee! You might become Innovation growling price it is everyone and I
Of negotiations soon, look forward to by all means!


----------



## tracknail (Sep 28, 2016)

*spare parts and repair?*

Interesting to read all that...

What I do not understand, how could you want to offer doing repairs in the future and before you start doing so , sell some spare parts and scrap the rest?
all the best tracknail


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Can somebody tell me what is going on please. Trying to understand the translation makes my head hurt. Is Aster no longer going to make Loco's in Japan? Are they headed to China too, or are they about to call it quits all together?


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Steve S. said:


> Can somebody tell me what is going on please. Trying to understand the translation makes my head hurt. Is Aster no longer going to make Loco's in Japan? Are they headed to China too, or are they about to call it quits all together?


From the Aster UK site .......

"I have had a number of calls asking about matters at Aster Hobby Co Inc I really know very little but the fog is clearing and I think we can say a few things which set the direction for the future. Production of kits and model has finished at Yokohama and a new office will replace the existing factory unit. There will be no more production of models and kits with parts made in Japan (and castings from S Korea). In future all production of parts will come from Accucraft facilities in China. *Aster Hobby Co Inc will continue to design models and their design engineers will liaise closely with Accucraft staff.*

*The Uk marketing of “Accucraft for Aster” models and kits is still to be worked out.*

*Spare Parts. Aster Hobby Co Inc will continue to supply spare parts although there maybe a delay as they move from their current factory unit. I have good supplies of spares for current / recent UK models.*

*Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP will of course continue to fulfil their warranty obligations."*

*
*

*...... A sad day indeed ....  
*


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

And many of them will be "discarded" but some of them will be a treasure for Scratch-builders.
Sorry! we can't accept any mail order from abroad. 

i think some have already been thrown away . the pictures ore of whats left. we have 2 more days until the deadline. Zubi, PLEASE TAKE EVERY SINGLE THING THERE!!

i am at school and i cant concentrate one bit because i am worried sick about all this!!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
Concentrate on your schoolwork. This stuff will work itself out. You have more important things to worry about.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

I think a list of all parts should have been made available to any Aster owner. Then any owner of a loco which spare parts were available for could purchase what he thought necessary. This, of course, would consume time so in the present conditions would not get done. Hence this sale for the fortunate few !.

Tom, I have had and hope to get quite a few spares from Aster Hobby Japan via Andrew at Aster UK. Hopefully they will not throw out anything I need.

Now, if only they had an elusive modified crank axle for a pannier. One that does not show signs of coming loose after a couple of runs.

DougieL


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

dougiel said:


> I think a list of all parts should have been made available to any Aster owner. Then any owner of a loco which spare parts were available for could purchase what he thought necessary. This, of course, would consume time so in the present conditions would not get done. Hence this sale for the fortunate few !.
> 
> DougieL


From what I have been told, after the earthquake, their parts department was a shambles with all of the parts on the floor out of their bins, and nothing to really tell what the parts were for, so I think that a list is possibly impossible.
I feel sure that nothing will be thrown away, as probably an Aster employee with take the rest home, and then try and sell them on eBay or something.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Gentelmen.
Please read what Fuji san write in the beginning.
It is a garage sale.
Nothing is for free! 

And think over why he informs you here one week in advance.

Gather some guys, get the cash. Make him an offer, buy the lot.

Its that simple. Cash makes the world around.
There is no free thing. 

Regards David


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes,This is just garage sale for customers who live in Tokyo, Yokohama(Kanagawa) Chiba and Saitama.
We do not accept any mail order from Japanese and non Japanese at all.
Please understand we do not pay any extra work for sale them.
Next Friday(10/7) they will go disposal site.
Please stop spread wobbly rumor.
Thank you.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Aster Japan said:


> Next Friday(10/7) they will go disposal site.
> Please stop spread wobbly rumor.
> Thank you.


What a terrible waste of good useful parts.
Not a good way to start the 'new' Aster.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Aster Japan said:


> Please understand we do not pay any extra work for sale them.
> Next Friday(10/7) they will go disposal site.
> Please stop spread wobbly rumor.
> Thank you.


I can understand the reason for not wanting to spend money on sorting these items. What I do not understand is the idea of just dumping them down the community disposal site.

Do not waste money sorting them out but throw good money down the tip !!!.

Copper, phosphor bronze and brass have a good scrap value. At least recoup some cash by recycling it at the least.

Better still find out how much it would bring and then offer as a job lot to the enthusiast so they can sort it. I have a wedge of cash I could make available if that is what is needed to secure these items but we would need some one on the ground to sort it all out.

Where is Zubi when we need him !!!!.

As David says it will be a terrible waste if they are disposed of to either landfill or scrap. It does not look good for the future .

DougieL


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

.
Next Friday(10/7) they will go disposal site.
Please stop spread wobbly rumor.


you are the ones spreading thes rumors, not us. if you DARE throw any of those beutiful parts away, im gonna lose it. ESPECIALLY if you throw away boilers, cylinders, or wheelsets, ZUBI HELP US!!


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

The end of a lease is the end of a lease - no more access for the previous tenant and if the terms say the buildings must be cleared and restored to the condition they were at the begining of the tenancy to avoid further charges - then so be it.

From the number of people who've expressed an interest in the remaining stock - my guess is that some entrepaneurial soul(s) in Tokio will buy the lot well before the deadline. Why would Aster need to go further afield and risk over-running the deadline to achieve the same result? - especially after implying that there is no reserve pricing.


----------



## tracknail (Sep 28, 2016)

Again interesting to read the note coming from Aster. Because, just for my 50 cents: sorting of parts may cost some money, but then selling parts will flush money back in. May be this is just what you read.
Reading between the lines may reveal something different: in the past „we“ all bought expensive Aster models, because firstly they look and secondly perform well. AND you will get spare parts and dedicated service. So the complete package was good, better than others..
Now, at least the dedication has gone away. David wrote: why is Aster spreading the info doing the garage sale. I also thought about that, but came to a different solution: May be money or additional work, nobody wants to do is not the point, but making it very clear, Aster is gone and you all Aster fans accept that and never come back and ask for anything concerning the old models?
Somebody, who wants to make business in future and derive its living from that, would not approach future customers is this way. At least I would not, because I do not think, this will be a succsessful move….so I say message understood….


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Folks, thank you for all the trust you put in me. I just landed in Tokyo today morning, back from a trip to Europe. And what I see is here is a full scale disaster.... These parts should have been bought or acquired by all the three distributors of Aster (US, UK & CH) I would be more than happy to help and thank you for all the confidence you put in me. But I have only two hands and no car, plus I did not have time to prepare any storage for this volume of parts. .. Storing (for decades) and providing parts to Aster users has been a hallmark of Aster's quality and customer service. I understand that the new small office will not permit storage and distribution of parts. But a better solution than the landfill should have been devised. Look at LGB. All the Aster/LGB parts which LGB obtained from Aster went to a dealer who sells them online - well documented, neatly listed and reasonably priced. I just cannot believe that all these precious parts will be destroyed, This is beyond me. This will damage Aster legacy. Saddened Zubi.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

how bout we all chip in and by zubi a big truck to carry all the aster parts?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

oh, and zubi, ask around to all your friends and see if they have an interest in saving these parts. thanks, Nate



aster is gone forever.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wast. Maybe forget about buying and more of there product. Later RJD


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

At some time this happens to just about all small family businesses. You get to about the third generation and family members are burnt out, or no longer have interest and want to move on. Now throw in the devastating earth quake that rocked Aster and I can see why they want to downsize and run things much easier. 

Am I happy about this, NO..........but I do understand. We look at these parts as pieces of art that we know we will need some day. Aster looks at them as a pain in the rear. There are folks on this site that have the means to contact Aster and buy the whole lot. They realize what a pain in the rear it would be to sort and figure what is what and then to later sell these parts. 

Aster is doing about all they can. Give them a break. We are not in there shoes.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Next Friday(10/7) they will go disposal site.


It would be a shame to dispose of them. I'm sure a club could take on the task of sorting them, even if they are not labelled.



> Please stop spread wobbly rumor.


Nate,
I think the 'rumor' is aimed at Dougiel and his Pannier issue. This isn't the place to discuss it.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Here is a thought . . .

Is it possible we are reading a poor translation into English of the term "disposal site."

Among the synonyms for disposal are the words:

sale, disposition, clearing, relinquishment and transfer.

We've already seen how poorly Google translates Japanese into English. Its clear from the wording of the most recent message that the author is upset that we may be misinterpreting what has been said in the suggestion of "wobbly rumors."

People in the business must be communicating with Aster out of public view.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

StackTalk said:


> Here is a thought . . .
> People in the business must be communicating with Aster out of public view.


I sure hope so!


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I think the 'rumor' is aimed at Dougiel and his Pannier issue. This isn't the place to discuss it.


So saying I have reserves about the fact they may be throwing out parts I could use to repair one of their models is wrong is it ?.

DougieL


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

dougiel said:


> So saying I have reserves about the fact they may be throwing out parts I could use to repair one of their models is wrong is it ?.
> 
> DougieL


I believe we are dealing, in part, with misunderstanding.

If so, the misunderstanding will be cleared up after the underlying matters are sorted.

Or so I hope,


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I think many just do not, "Get It". For somebody to sort through all these parts, figure out what Loco they go to, bag them for those Loco's, and then sit on them for years while folks slowly bought them as they are needed is a loosing proposition.

Then, folks would probably complain about the high prices that they would have to sell for. They would think that the person is getting rich while taking advantage because he would be the only place to get said parts.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

It is was advertised, as to purpose:
"The first and last scratch builder paradise sale!"

Could it be that there is enough scratch builders out there wanting parts for a project that they cannot make parts for but would pay for in order to make their "dream steam machine?"


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Charles said:


> It is was advertised, as to purpose:
> "The first and last scratch builder paradise sale!"
> 
> Could it be that there is enough scratch builders out there wanting parts for a project that they cannot make parts for but would pay for in order to make their "dream steam machine?"


As may be gleaned from my earlier comments, I am trying to stay positive. 

It's not easy.

There is ambiguity and lack of clarity in the statements coming out of Japan . . . at least to my mind . . . but I may well be mistaken.

Steve is right of course . . . and the photographs in the PDF document tell the tale of parts that are a mishmash and in need of sorting and bagging. 

The collection of machined cylinders and loose wheels come to mind as well as finely painted parts that are now unwrapped and just begging to be scratched and bruised.

My thought (hope) would be that local hobbyists would get first crack at some items, but that the bulk would be picked up by Accucraft or a small consortium of folks in the business.

If the Aster spares end up showing up a few at a time on Ebay over the space of the next few years - or worse, thrown into the local dump, it will not bode well for the hobby or the hobbyist.

Best to start thinking about adding hinges to hatches and cab roofs. 

I'm still waiting for a bilingual person to clear things up for us.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi;
You're their only hope. Could you add some clarity by translating all or the key parts of the Aster msg to add the syntax needed for a coherent Japanese to English translation. 


Aster kit builders:;
Just curious, what would b the range of the number of parts to an average Aster kit? 200-400, 400-600, etc.?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris
On the Aster Hobbies USA for the S2 locomotive:
Each kit contains 875 manufactured components and 950 hardware items such as screws, nuts, pins, O-rings, springs, wires etc.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Comment Deleted as this is none of my business.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Steve, I understand completely. all thos little part will be next to if not impossibble to sort.either way,
> 
> 
> *WE NEED TO SAVE ALL THESE PARTS, ZUBI YOU ARE OUR ONLY HOPE! IF YOU KNOW ANYONE WHO HAS THE SPACE TO STORE THESE PARTS OR THE ABILITY TO TRANSOPORT THEN< PLEASE GET THEM TO HELP!*









_Getting a little carried away. Please, the (all caps, huge font) yelling and screaming hurts.


Font size does not equal message success. It's how you use words to persuade._


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, lets give this subject a rest and move on. Actions on the matter have already been decided.

Charles M SA #74


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I apologize as i went a little overboard


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> lets give this subject a rest and move on. Actions on the matter have already been decided.


Oh yes? Pray tell.

I understand it will be another week before the parts are "disposed" of. The photos show a treasure trove - such a shame if they can't be saved.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Pete Thornton said:


> Oh yes? Pray tell.
> 
> I understand it will be another week before the parts are "disposed" of. The photos show a treasure trove - such a shame if they can't be saved.


No one has publicly discussed any plan to intervene in any way . . . and if there were any private negotiations going on, we shouldn't expect any aspect of them to be discussed here until the matter is settled.

So what Charles M. has suggested is sensible. 

We've little choice but to wait and see how this all turns out.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nate, and other Folks passionate about model trains, live steam in particular. I perfectly understand your frustration. And I feel your pain as I am also passionate about these toys and I hate to waste and destroy. For the reasons beyond me, matters concerning closing of Aster as you knew it have not been openly disclosed, discussed and arranged with their distributors and dealers. Believe me, the newsletters released by Aster are difficult to understand even for native Japanese speakers;-)... That said, while for many of us these toys are emotionally loaded objects of passion, for Aster this is their daily bread or the lack of it - in other words, pure business. Storing, cataloguing and distributing parts costs money. For what we know, the same kind of parts dumping may have happened with other manufacturers of brass models, electric or live steam (e.g try to get parts for older Accucraft models). Aster Japan was unique in this respect, I remember like today going there and asking Toyoki Inoue a casting for the Climax - it took him some 15min to emerge with the part - made some 30 years earlier... This was not an exception, the old Aster made a legacy of continuity of parts supply and customer service. The new Aster Whatever (as it is no longer Aster - made in Japan) took a step towards saving at least some of these valuable parts by letting people grab what they can carry (for a small fee). So if you care, take a flight to Yokohama and tomorrow you can collect as much as you can carry from 1pm till 3pm (a fee of 10.000yen applies). Actually a fee gradation of 1000yen, 5000yen and 10.000yen has been announced in the email yesterday, but goodness only knows how this will be implemented. I would say, come and see if you are interested... Everything, good and bad comes to an end, and this is the end of the Aster story as we knew it. What kind of Aster Whatever we will see in the future, remains an open question. Hopefully, some continuity of original Aster Japan parts supply will still be possible thanks to what distributors, dealers and private persons managed to retain in their stock. Things are not what they used to be, but my understanding is that 10% of the parts are still going to be retained by the new Aster Whatever. With best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Zubi, i understand completelty. Aster is gone. while this new company may be called aster, it it not "the" aster. my hopes are someone will buy all of it., Zubi, although you cant save these parts, thank you for wanting to save them.

nate


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh, and BTW who wants to go dumpter diving in yokohama looking for parts?


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Zubi,

Thank you for assisting in clearing things up. It seems for the equivalent of $10, $50 and $100 one will be permitted to take one of three sizes of container, s, m or l, and then fill it up during the "garage sale." I have bought strawberries and apples using a similar approach. It can be fun for anyone who knows what they want.

Importantly . . .

It is good to know that Aster will save 10% in house. Perhaps this 10% will include items that are labeled and well-packaged and perhaps are known to be the type more likely to be requested than not?

It well may be that other things are going on behind the scenes.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

While it is sad to see the old Aster fade away, I say a big Thank You is in order for all the years of beautiful models, from the lowly Frank S for LGB that go sooo many started in the hobby before the Ruby came along, to the magnificent Big Boy and other beautiful models. I wish the new version of Aster well and will sit back and see what comes along. I suspect competition from the company they merged with and Wuhu didn't help matters. Even those with depth of wallet are watching thier money closer with the state of affairs in the USA right now. Once again, a huge Thank You to Aster Hobbies for so many years of great models. If I make it to the RLD open house, gonna give my Frank S a good run. Mike


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


>


It's TEOTWAWKI, and I feel fine!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

seadawg said:


> It's TEOTWAWKI, and I feel fine!


I had to look that one up. I first thought it might be a well known Hawaiian chicken farmer. 
A now obvious acronym, just like the song goes...

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The situation seems to be that Fujii-san, with all his obligations at this point, was very accommodating and fair to all who made an effort to attend the "Garage sale."


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Well it will be all over now. I could not attend as my pasport is out of date and it would have cost an arm and a leg for last minute flights from here in the UK. There would appear to have been quite a few items I could have used but, hey ho, thats life.

Instead this afternoon I will have to be content with examining the latest aquisition from Aster. An SNCF 140C kit. At end of business knock down price. Did not manage to get a big North American loco or the last Made in Japan Swiss loco so this and a Thunderbolt will have to do.

I would like to express my thanks to Mr. Fuji and his workers at Aster Hobby Inc both present and past for giving me so much pleasure over the three years I have been in G1 running Aster models. After 39 years in live steam it has rekindled the flame. Blimey, one less year than Aster have been going. So far !.

We will have to see how things go in the future. Who know's, one day I may get that BR 9F 2-10-0 kit after all.

DougieL

I should also thank Andrew of Aster UK for putting up with me and providing the necessary spares when required from Japan. And a lot of hints and tips.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dougie

Thanks for your kind words. I am sure Mr Fujii will appreciate what you say also. He must be feeling pretty miserable having had to give up the business started by his father and say goodbye to many of his loyal workers. A very sad time for him and his co-workers as well as for us.

If Accucraft step up to the challenge and make to the quality of Aster in their new partnership, then something good may follow. We all have our fingers crossed.

Andrew


----------

